# Az and nv



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

Are there going to be any shows coming up in las vegas , nv or AZ for weight pull or conformation? what club or registries are out there for for it?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Check the adba, apa, iwpa websites. Theure usually have show and pull dates posted. 

Did you get out to that Houston show? The one no fear held?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

ADBA has a new navada club I beleive they do their show in early spring. Wouldnt be on the ADBA web site yet though. I will ask and get back with you.


----------



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

thanks guys yea i went out it was good. cool thank you rudy let me know whats up


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Early Sept, on the 7th or so they are having some WP at The Pitbull Store. Then there is an APDR show in Cali everyone is going to..


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

and a possible Nov ADBA show in socal...


----------



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

is there a site or mail list for those as well to see up coming events


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is the FB for the wp's being held by The Pitbull Store https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Pitbull-Store/163902133621407

They have them posted up with dates, times etc.

Here is the APDR FB page, they keep updates on the shows and hold quite a few in Arizona and Cali 
https://www.facebook.com/apdrdogs

The ADBA website so you can find local clubs and events 
American Dog Breeders Association


----------

